# Study in Thailand - posgraduate courses



## marekrski

Dear all,

I am looking for university which offer 1 or 2 years study for postgraduate students in management field (finance, stock exchange, trade or simillar).

I have already found some schools but I am consfuse of all their programs. 
Please let me know which univerity offers this kind of courses for farangs, i limit my search to Bangkok and Chonburi District. I also would like to know what documents are required, costs per year and if I am legaly able to work in Thailand under this student visa.

Thank you in advance for your help and I invite for discussion


----------



## synthia

Are you expecting to study in English, or do you speak, read, and write Thai well enough to attend a Thai universtiy?


----------



## marekrski

synthia said:


> Are you expecting to study in English, or do you speak, read, and write Thai well enough to attend a Thai universtiy?


only english 

thx


----------



## synthia

I'm sorry, but I don't know of any university programs conducted entirely in English in Thailand. Why did you pick Thailand?


----------



## marekrski

synthia said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't know of any university programs conducted entirely in English in Thailand. Why did you pick Thailand?


answer is easy, cause of girl


----------



## oddball

*study in thailand*



marekrski said:


> answer is easy, cause of girl


 That sounds like a good reason to risk your lifes future on , and then what ?


----------



## marekrski

oddball said:


> That sounds like a good reason to risk your lifes future on , and then what ?



do you always plan everything many years ahead??
even if i would like to stay in my home country it will be much harder for me to plan everything.

Now i have a idea to start some one or two years study, if possible find a job in Thailand. Life goes on. 
Why do you call it "rist my life"? 
first of all I do not really want to stay in my country, i try to find new challenges, new places. I know what do you think, i felt in love in thail girl and blah blah blah, 

this is my decision to move to Thailand and the best way to do it for me is to start some short term study and find a job. I am very spontaneous person, and you never know what will happen in the future.

Please respect my decision and try to help me, I only want some advice about management study in thailand.

Thanx for your help


----------



## oddball

*study in thailand*



marekrski said:


> do you always plan everything many years ahead??
> even if i would like to stay in my home country it will be much harder for me to plan everything.
> 
> Now i have a idea to start some one or two years study, if possible find a job in Thailand. Life goes on.
> Why do you call it "rist my life"?
> first of all I do not really want to stay in my country, i try to find new challenges, new places. I know what do you think, i felt in love in thail girl and blah blah blah,
> 
> this is my decision to move to Thailand and the best way to do it for me is to start some short term study and find a job. I am very spontaneous person, and you never know what will happen in the future.
> 
> Please respect my decision and try to help me, I only want some advice about management study in thailand.
> 
> Thanx for your help


 I said "" Risk your lifes FUTURE " When you are young , education is of the utmost importance , so what you decide upon now , could make or break your future in the outside world .2 years ahead in your education is not many years ahead , it is your immediate future which can help provide a strong basis for the many years ahead .
Finding work in Thailand is not 'A walk in the park' , about the only way you can obtain work is in the area of teaching others , there are far too many Thais already seeking work so foriegners are out in the employment field . My comment was not intended to be derogatory as you seem to have taken it , but more to jog you into researching your odds of first of all finding out what standard of education you will receive and then what you will be able to do with that education .Thai teaching methods tend to be 'By rote' , you cannot question the teacher or he/she will 'Lose face' , a very important factor in the Thai way of life , and at present there is a 'All students must pass' by what ever means that may need to be taken , because of parental 'Face', regardless of educational profficiency . International schools are booming due to that fact and even some of thier methods are in question because of the end results . I seriously suggest you do some studying of these points before you commit yourself and your future to studying in ernest . Colin


----------



## marekrski

oddball said:


> I said "" Risk your lifes FUTURE " When you are young , education is of the utmost importance , so what you decide upon now , could make or break your future in the outside world .2 years ahead in your education is not many years ahead , it is your immediate future which can help provide a strong basis for the many years ahead .
> Finding work in Thailand is not 'A walk in the park' , about the only way you can obtain work is in the area of teaching others , there are far too many Thais already seeking work so foriegners are out in the employment field . My comment was not intended to be derogatory as you seem to have taken it , but more to jog you into researching your odds of first of all finding out what standard of education you will receive and then what you will be able to do with that education .Thai teaching methods tend to be 'By rote' , you cannot question the teacher or he/she will 'Lose face' , a very important factor in the Thai way of life , and at present there is a 'All students must pass' by what ever means that may need to be taken , because of parental 'Face', regardless of educational profficiency . International schools are booming due to that fact and even some of thier methods are in question because of the end results . I seriously suggest you do some studying of these points before you commit yourself and your future to studying in ernest . Colin


Thanx for your advice. 
Can you give me some directions to schools offering some courses for farangs.
I would like to check them first and of course think of everything you said.
Anyway i still have about half year to make a step into moving to Thailand. In couple weeks i am going to USA for a season and after this period i am willing to settle down in Thailand for longer term.

once again thanx


----------



## synthia

I would agree with oddball if you didn't already have your undergraduate degree. An MBA is an add-on. Certainly getting a degree is a better option than going to Thailand and hanging around mooning over a girl and spending all your money on her, a common occurrance.

Again, I never met anyone coming to Thailand to do an advanced degree where the instruction is in English. You might look for programs from universities that are extensions of those in English-speaking countries. I do know that is fairly common in other countries. For instance, a major Florida university has a branch here in Panama City, Panama, and some Australian universities run programs in Malaysia. So there may be some in Thailand.

All universities are registered with the Thai Education Department, and you might find a list there. Another option would be to check with the UK, Australian, New Zealand, Canadian, and American consulates in Bangkok to see if they know of branch universities that offer MBA programs.


----------



## oddball

I have a teacher friend just moved here to Cambodia(could not take any more BS ) , will check with him when he comes to visit . Colin


----------



## oddball

My friend says he does know of English speaking UNI and most are low key in thier methods , Thais tend to brain-wash more than teach , in his opinion .


----------



## Pauly45

If you want to study you should know some basics of the Thai language. Sites like learn-thai-podcast com or thai-langauge com will get you started. 

Please keep in mind that university degrees from Thailand are not recognized in most western countries. So watch out that you don't waste your time.


----------



## Erynn

You can apply at AIT ( Asian Institute of Technology ). I think AIT is situated in Nonthaburi, about 1 hour drive from BKK. You can find the information on its website. Yes, it's written in English! My senior friend graduated from AIT, she said the students were from all over the world. AIT is recognize as one of the world class institue. You should be well off with finding works, and internships over there. The website provides extensive info. Enjoy!

Erynn


----------



## Bobby100

*International programs at Thai universities*



synthia said:


> Are you expecting to study in English, or do you speak, read, and write Thai well enough to attend a Thai universtiy?


Oops, there are over 30 international programs conducted in English in Thailand. Not all are of international standards, of course, with many of them having US textbooks as the only element.

If you want an environment fitting a westerner, avoid rural and 'name' universities.

There's a Web site about international programs at Thai universities: studyinthailand.org.

The offer a forum as well.

Bobby


----------



## Ted88888

There is an EXCELLENT MBA program - in English - at Chulalongkorn University in Bangkok. The program is call Sasin Institute of Management and is tied in with the Kellogg School and Wharton in the USA - and has visiting professors back and forth.

Bangkok University has several all English programs and numerous universities around the country have English-medium graduate programs. 

Prince of Songkla University, just as one example has an MBA and Hospitality program in English. My guess is that the hospitality program, based on Phuket, is probably fairly decent. Probably not up there with UNLV or some of the Swiss schools - but probably fairly decent for someone wanting to get their feet wet internationally. The location affords the opportunity for internships at a quite a few first class - and a couple world-class - resorts in the area.


----------



## kitty4uhihg

*hi Sophie!*

I know this isnt directly UNSW related, but would anyone be able to tell me if Basser have internet in the rooms?


----------



## markk

It is not a good idea to base your future on being with a girl, eventhough she may be really important to you, at the end of the day you have to end up doing whats best for you.


----------

